# Rhom



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm an expecting a rhom at my front door tomorrow. I've read about rhoms that will only accept live foods.

Does anyone have a rhom that eats frozen fish?
I am hoping that mine will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhomz like any other Ps would accept live or raw food. Its basically up to you to start his feeding habits.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I find all p's mostly like live fish. But im sure if you try to feed him other stuff he will get hungry and take a go at it!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My p only get live gut loaded feedres.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think its mostly a matter of how long youre willing to starve him because I think any p will eat non live if theyre hungry enough. you might want to be careful doing this if you have more than one p in a tank since theyll turn on each other quickly.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My rhom before ate pretty much everything, feeders, beefheart, and shrimp to name a few.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Dont get him use to eating only feeder. Change his diet habits give him beef, shrimp, and chicken.

Good Luck with your new Rhom......................


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

None of my fish get live as a regular part of there diet and I was told some would only eat live. One rhom, for example, I was told would only eat live but he will eat smelt and catfish filets as soon as they hit the water. I think the "only eat live" is more a myth to prove aggression than anything based on reality.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think the "only eat live" is more a myth to prove aggression than anything based on reality.


 I don't fully agree - it can be that a fish only accepts live foods, for example caused by the feeding habits of its previous owner, or being wild and used to prepared foods first. But I do agree that _most_ fish can be weened off live-only foods with some effort: some unfortunately refuse it for ever.
My manueli until recently only ate live fish, and I'm still having a very hard time getting him to accept prepared foods, but I'm slowly making progress.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think the "only eat live" is more a myth to prove aggression than anything based on reality.
> ...


 Im sure there are some exceptions to the rule....but I still believe some people think their fish seems more aggressive to friends if it will only eat live food. There is really no other explanation because im sure the fish in the wild dont always eat live and would love a dead meal if food is scarse. If you are trying to keep a serrasalmus shoal, then I can see the use of live food, but with single serras and pygos...they will eat dead if hungry enough...and then they will love it...IME.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I have tried bloodworms and beefheart, but my rbp will only eat live feeders. I have had her since she was 1". At one time she would eat the frozen stuff but no more.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mpdt said:


> I have tried bloodworms and beefheart, but my rbp will only eat live feeders. I have had her since she was 1". At one time she would eat the frozen stuff but no more.


 Try smelt or catfish filets...All my fish love it but none of them care for beefheart.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmmm, my fish didn't show today....Must've been a communication error....


----------



## mbenzofp's (Oct 7, 2003)

im really not trying to be the devils advocate here but. don't piranha's eat other fish in the wild? do they vary there diet in the wild? i don't think so. piranha's are pretty hard fish. they would probably eat whatever comes in there teritory. although they don't eat goldfish in the wild they do eat fish. maybe im just being a dumbass







because i don't know that much about all the different types of fish and what kinds of nutrients each species has. a fish is a fish to me. and if its not a piranha its FOOD! dead or alive







may the best fishy win.
just my .02
for what its worth


----------



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

piranhas eat anything fleshy, from what i have seen. from pellets to feeders, if they are hungry, they will eat it!!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I hope he does..It would make it alot cheaper if I wouldn't have to keep buying feeders for him.

FYI: 100th post


----------

